# A life at sea...



## Cruisingdad

I have copied these from another thread that fell into a disaster (of which I probably should have just stayed out of as I contributed to it), but I thought I would take a breath and post them here too (this being my favorite forum and probably where I should stay).

It is a look backwards of our life at sea.

The very abbreviated version of my story is that I fell in love with sailing as a kid in Boy Scouts! Yep. I got my merit badge too! I learned to sail on a Hobie Cat, and to this day, it is still my favorite boat to sail of any boat I have ever sailed. Fast forwarding a bit, after I married my wife and came to realize that deep woods backpacking was not for her as she gets scared of heights, I followed my dream of sailing and cruising.

We bought our first fixed keel boat in our young twenties. We didn't want to invest a lot of money into it if we were not going to like it. Well, no longer after, we bought a large boat with systems and comfort. We really honed our sailing skills together on that boat. We sailed probably every night we could, and were there every weekend rain or shine. Our house began to suffer and my wife got pregnant, so we made a very 'different' decision. Where most will let the boat fall into disarray or sell it, we sold the house. We liquidated and got rid of most of our junk. We had our boy (now 13) on board at 5 days old and we were off to Florida on our new C380.

Since then, we have moved to a C400 and still enjoy the life. We are again itching for a bigger or different boat because our oldest is now a teenager and what worked as babies-12, doesn't work as well anymore. That being said, we still enjoy cruising and living aboard and what it provides. It is about all we have really ever known.

So here are a few pics of our lives at sea, from a few weeks ago to babies on board. I wanted to share them for those who are also considering taking this plunge and taking their kids on this life. It is a very high sacrifice. I won't lie. You will likely spend your savings, maybe your retirement, and many other personal losses you may never recover. This life is not cheap... at least not for us and the way we do it. But looking back, with all the money gone, I must say that I would do it all over again. Yeah, it might be with a different boat. I might not have bought as much stuff from West Marine. And don't get me started on the HPIB Tender (laugh). But it has been a wonderful life and one we can take with us. It has certainly been one our kids will never forget.

Enjoy...

Our latest trip to Key West. It is actually a fun place to hang, though about 5:00, it is more adult oriented. This was our third time and we still have not seen everything. If you go to have your pic taken here (esp with kids), take a few bucks. There is always the Snow Cone man around the corner and they are awesome on a hot summer day!!



Sitting at Burdines in Marathon. We have been here several times too and make the run via an overnight from Fort Myers Beach. The overnighter always involves lots of popcorn about 2 am (we do make our kids stand a watch) and we stay alert by remembering how good that cheeseburger tastes once we get the lines on! We generally don't even spray off the boat before we are in the tender and on our way for a burger and fries!!



Ahh, yes, my prized tuna...



Ahh, yes, Glen's prized catfish. All dads, beware: your kids will want to fish, and they love catching catfish. Of course, you can't eat these nasty dudes and they always seem to swallow the hook. You will come to hate these fish and struggling to get it out while listening to, "Don't hurt him Daddy..."



This shot is snorkeling off Sombrero Reef. I have to pull them out of the water, even today. There may not be anything they enjoy doing more than snorkeling (and now using a Hooklah/Brownie).



This Pic was taken offshore, I think on our way back from the Tortugas... but I cannot remember. I do remember the seas were SOOO flat, we had to motor the entire way. Zero wind. Better that than getting beat up though.



Sitting on the wall on Fort Jefferson in the Tortugas. Behind us are two cutters anchored in Battleship Bay.



Knuckleheads... and I have no idea where this was taken!!



One of my favorite pics! You gotta love the serious look from my wife, my oldest getting ready to take the helm and all the responsibility. That was the beginning, about 13 years ago. You also gotta love the Miller Lite sitting there!



This pic was taken many years ago (12ish??) a day or two before Gabrielle came down on us IIRC. Sailing is 95% bliss and 5% pure terror. I think that was one of the 'terrors' and a night I will never forget.



One of Chase's first days on the boat, IIRC. We were getting ready to sell it all and leave. WHo would have thought that thirteen years later, I would be looking back on it, still living on a boat, my kids still loving it??? No regrets.


----------



## RTB

A great collection of photos, Brian.

We don't have kids aboard, but have met a few in our short 9 months out cruising. I will say that all of these young cruisers have always been a delight to meet. Well mannered, and they always know their way around a boat. There were a couple of kids that I would always see taking the dink to the docks in Boot Key to fill water jugs. Now, that's a perk for having kids aboard!

Nice thread.

Ralph

| sailing away with R & B


----------



## Cruisingdad

RTB said:


> A great collection of photos, Brian.
> 
> We don't have kids aboard, but have met a few in our short 9 months out cruising. I will say that all of these young cruisers have always been a delight to meet. Well mannered, and they always know their way around a boat. There were a couple of kids that I would always see taking the dink to the docks in Boot Key to fill water jugs. Now, that's a perk for having kids aboard!
> 
> Nice thread.
> 
> Ralph
> 
> | sailing away with R & B


Thanks Ralph. Yep, we do the same. Also have had the kids in a summer camp up at the park by Boot Key where they met a lot of local kids their age. Wonderful decision!

Hope to see you and B out here soon!

Brian


----------



## tdw

What an utterly horrifying thread. Scared the bejesus out of me. 

BBQ .... you go and lock a CCP thread and leave this here to frighten the horses ? 

Crazy or sadistic ? I know not which.


----------



## Donna_F

Well. It's obvious to me that your kids got their good looks from their mother.

Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blowinstink

The Hobie is still my favorite boat to sail too Brian. Looks like you got a couple other things right as well . . .. Nice pics.


----------



## hellosailor

"Don't hurt him Daddy"

Well, I would say it is never to young to make a Vegan. I give them credit, it is just not my way. Instead I would teach them the way of the Inuit and many others, that the fish is giving his life to support ours, and that in turn we should thank him, and make his death as quick and painless as possible. Which is sometimes called "responsible" or "merciful" hunthing these days.

What I absolutely can't fathom is "catch and release" which to me sounds like "wound and abuse the fish for no prupose, torture and torment him in the capture, and then go throw him back to do it all over again."


----------



## remetau

Nice. Makes me miss the Keys.


----------



## jimgo

Brian,
Thanks for sharing these. You're "livin' the dream," and part of me is certainly envious of the life you're giving your kids. You're a real asset around here, thanks for being such a big part of what makes Sailnet so great.


----------



## mark2gmtrans

Very nice photos and looks like all are having a great time. In today's world I cannot think of a better way to raise the children in a safe neighborhood, and they will and probably have already learned so much more about actually living life than most of the caged classroom kids.

Enjoy it all as long as you can, and thank God every day for the kids and your life with them.


----------



## Cruisingdad

DRFerron said:


> Well. It's obvious to me that your kids got their good looks from their mother.
> 
> Great story. Thanks for sharing.


Bah. (snicker)

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

hellosailor said:


> "Don't hurt him Daddy"
> 
> Well, I would say it is never to young to make a Vegan. I give them credit, it is just not my way. Instead I would teach them the way of the Inuit and many others, that the fish is giving his life to support ours, and that in turn we should thank him, and make his death as quick and painless as possible. Which is sometimes called "responsible" or "merciful" hunthing these days.
> 
> What I absolutely can't fathom is "catch and release" which to me sounds like "wound and abuse the fish for no prupose, torture and torment him in the capture, and then go throw him back to do it all over again."


Especially when you catch the same fish twice!

Most fish get the hook in their 'lip??' and not a big deal. Catfish do sometimes, but are just as happy to swallow it whole. Those are the ones that are tough to get out.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

jimgo said:


> Brian,
> Thanks for sharing these. You're "livin' the dream," and part of me is certainly envious of the life you're giving your kids. You're a real asset around here, thanks for being such a big part of what makes Sailnet so great.


That was very nice Jim. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Frag

You are actually living my dream. I have kids and would seriously consider this ... But being separated complicate things ... A LOT.

Enjoy it man ...really enjoy it. I envy you.


----------



## chris_gee

Thanks for sharing that. Great to see the family.


----------



## John33

Great stuff, Brian. Thanks for sharing. We're just starting on our goal of cruising with our kids, and it's awesome to read about others already doing it.

- John


----------



## Cruisingdad

John33 said:


> Great stuff, Brian. Thanks for sharing. We're just starting on our goal of cruising with our kids, and it's awesome to read about others already doing it.
> 
> - John


No worries John. Let me know if you have any questions of I can help.

Brian


----------



## Aver

This indeed is life (at sea)


----------



## chall03

Awesome Brian, you have given them an upbringing full of great memories that will last them a life time.


----------



## Woodvet

I try to sell parents that the yacht clubs have sailing programs in the city but so far no one has done it. They don't understand what a great attitude builder sailing is. 
You need friends to sail, so mean kids don't last at all. The closeness comes from team work and no one can demand it. Careful neglect or watching from afar makes a good parent a kid will come around. 
The fatherless kids today are the ones who scoff at the law and any authority. Kids/ people need to know there are boundaries to life and nothing says it like a powerful ocean. The life of the city is more scary in my opinion. Once they know how to sail you can teach how to maintain the gear and the knowledge of what it costs will teach responsibility. 
Good sailors learn to worry -bad one's scoff. The same is true of those learning about society. No person is an island. Who can say if environment makes the person but if it does - Sailing is one of the best teachers. 
Short of the military, no other sport teaches what sailing can. You learn to measure up and , or who you can learn or lean on. Sailors are solid in that they will find a way, they have to. 
A boat isn't a boat until you risk it to the water and the same can be said of children.


----------



## hellosailor

"but so far no one has done it"
No one has done what? In NYC Project Citykids has been teaching sailing to kids at risk since 1987. I'm sure they're not the only ones with a program like that.


----------



## shank32095

Nice thread!!!!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad

shank32095 said:


> Nice thread!!!!!!


Thank you!!!

Brian


----------



## AlaskaMC

Sailing in AK with our 2 and 5 year old girls. The 2 year old is a handful but the 5 year old is already quite the grinder (helps to run a 25 foot boat). 3 year plan and we are outta here and trying to match you sir.

Added a BBQ to the boat yesterday so we are catching up!


----------



## mgmhead

Brian,
Nice post and great to get the Florida Keys update. Family looks great and I too miss the burgers/fries at Burdine's Chiki Tiki.

Rhythm is back on the Chesapeake now and Cath and I are making our round of doctors appointments. We're off the boat for a couple of weeks but I needed a mainsail repair anyhow.

All the best, see you next winter if you're still in the area.

Mike


----------

